# 3-dimensionales zocken.



## daifu (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe PCGH community 
ich hatte mal mehrere fragen .
die hauptfrage aber ist : wie funktioniert das mit dem stereoskopischem 3d zocken?(hoffe das ist so richtig geschrieben)
was ich bereits darüber weis : 
brille kaufen
(NVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Brille fÃ¼r GeForce GTX)
(sorry für fremdlink - ich hoffe das ist hir nicht verboten - ich kenne mich hir noch nich so gut aus . ist auch erst mein erster post ; )  )
dann in den systemeinstellungen beim nvidia treiber die funktion anschalten und einrichten 
dann im spiel die bevorzugte taste drücken ums zu aktivieren - das war alles ( bei mir die insert taste)
-das wars - mehr weis ich nicht . braucht man da sonst noch was ?muss ich sonst dazu noch was wissen?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
zweite frage: wie funktioniert das mit den brillen?
ich hab gehört das manche irgentwie mit akku oder so funktionieren und man die dann aufladen muss 
also ich würde mir ja diese brille hir kaufen:
(NVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision 2 Brille fÃ¼r GeForce GTX)
was muss ich alles beachten ? wie funktioniert diese brille ? muss ich die auch aufladen oder wie funktioniert das genau ?
so wie ich das weis muss ich dashier machen :
bestellen , aufs packet warten ; )  , aufmachen , bedienungsanleitung lesen , anziehen(auf die augen tuhn - weis nich wie man das nennt), im grafikkartentreiber die funktion anschalten, die taste drücken zum anmachen , das wars 
muss ich da noch mehr wissen oder ist das bereits alles ? muss ich da noch irgetnwas spezielles wissen ?
und wie funktioniert die brille genau? einfach anziehn und das wars oder wie? muss ich die irgentwie anschalten/aufladen/zussammenbauen? 
hatts da irgentwelche richtlinien zu der brille? 
(wie z.b. so und so viel cm abstand von dem bildschirm ?) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dritte frage:statt so ner brille könnte ich doch auch enfach die (z.b.) oculus rift(ich benutze hir in diesem thread einfach mal die abkürzung or) (hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben) benutzen .
kann ich diese  or auch nur zum anzeigen von sachen benutzen ? ohne diese funktion zu haben das sich im spiel alles mitdreht wenn ich mich bewege?
(bitte ja!) wenn ja - was muss ich alles über die or wissen ?wie schliesse ich die an ? wie funktioniert die genau?
(wenn nein ) - dann einfach nein schreiben , dann hab ich keine weitere interresse mehr an der or .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
weitere infos die euch vielleicht das beantworten der frage behilflich sein könnten :
1.meine hardware ist schnell genug , also darüber bitte keinen kopf machen : ) mir gehts nur ums 3-dimensionales zocken .
2.Brille wäre mir lieber da günstiger .
3.ich weis das die or noch nicht draussen ist - also bitte darüber auch keinen kopf machen : ) ich kann warten .
4.dashir ist mein erster thread/post den ich hir mache . wnen ich irgentwas falsch gemacht habe bitte sagen damit ich mich auch verbessern kann .(die einzigsten 3 sachen dir mir so einfallen würden wären 1.fremdlinks und 2. zulanger text,
und das ich hir im falschen unterforum bin .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
so - ich hoffe man kanns lesen : ) (sorry für die vielen fehler )
ich bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus für schnelle und hilfreiche antworten .
und sonst - mfg daifu ; )


----------



## Arino (27. Mai 2015)

Man schließt den Sender am USB an, dazu brauchst du auch nen 3D Monitor. Am besten einen der Nvidia dings unterstützt 
Im Spiel selber kann es sein (jetzt bei Gta 5 gesehen) dass man in den Optionen Stereo 3D einstellen muss.

Die Brillen werden über USB aufgeladen, ich glaube da ist ein Kabel dafür da, man kann auch mit angestecktem USB Kabel 3D schauen.

OR geht nicht, da es doch was ganz anderes ist. Laut Aussage der Videos von or die ich bisher gesehen habe ist dort aber auch ein 3D Effekt vorhanden, falls das deine Frage beantwortet.

€: Dein Link ist nur die Brille, damit wirst du nicht weit kommen.
Mix Computerversand GmbH
Das ist das StarterKit. Zusätzliche Brillen kannste immernoch hinzu holen


----------



## Julian1303 (27. Mai 2015)

Ausser der Brille brauchst natürlich einen Monitor der 3D Unterstützung hat bzw das kann. Ohne dem gehts nicht. Von NV´s 3D Vision hab ich keine Ahnung, sollte aber ähnlich dem bei 3D TV´s funktionieren. Hab das mal auf meinem Samsung TV gemacht, das Game Avatar damals. Sah nice aus. Da Fernseher aber verschiedene Arten der 3D nutzen gibts da Unterschiede in den Einstellungen. Shutterbrillen brauchst sowieso, bei NV die die du verlinkt hast. Anzumerken ist das due normalerweise noch den Tiefeneffekt einstellen kannst. Aber zuviel is ungesund sieht nicht mehr so gut aus. Letztens Artikel gelesen das NV´s 3D Vision arg ins Hintertreffen geraten ist, bissel stiefmütterlich behandelt wird. Kommen ja kaum Spiele die das unterstützen. Wenn die VR Brillen kommen dann wird 3D Gaming mit den Shutterbrillen auch in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## Arino (27. Mai 2015)

Julian1303 schrieb:


> ...Letztens Artikel gelesen das NV´s 3D Vision arg ins Hintertreffen geraten ist, bissel stiefmütterlich behandelt wird. Kommen ja kaum Spiele die das unterstützen. Wenn die VR Brillen kommen dann wird 3D Gaming mit den Shutterbrillen auch in Vergessenheit geraten.



Ich denke nicht. 
Da die Vr Brillen auch einen 3D Effekt besitzen, würde es eher das gegenteil bewirken. Ob das Bild nun nebeneinander(vr) oder schnell hintereinander(shutter) abgespielt wird, spielt da kaum eine relevante Rolle meiner Meinung nach.
Dazu kommt dass Filme noch ziemlich lange den 3D (shutter)Effekt behalten, da es wohl Leute gibt die sich gerne verschwommene Filme ansehen ;-P
Und Spieletechnisch war halt GTA 5 noch mit Herrvoragend bezeichnet worden unter der Nvidia Systemeinstellung.


----------

